# Pulled groin muscle, looking for releif cures



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Very painful, I can barely walk. Thanks Dewalt miter saw.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Drink


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

jlsconstruction said:


> Drink


Then I have to get up and pee more, :sad:


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

Just let it go. Tell mama you need her help. Tell her the Kapex is barely 47 pounds. 

Truthfully I feel terrible for you- I'm sure I'm not the only man feeling your pain.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Nothing as far as I know to help it get better faster than rest which won't happen. 

Hit yourself in the hand with a hammer it will take your mind off the pulled groin which take a long time to heal.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

No good fix for a pulled groin muscle. Sometimes pointing your toes in or out when you walk will make it hurt more / less, but you'll figure that out.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

One word, Aleve!


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Shellbuilder said:


> Then I have to get up and pee more, :sad:



Just stay in the bathroom


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Shell, you need to rest it or it will only get worse or at best prolong the recovery.

Rest, ibuprofen to reduce inflammation.


----------



## MIKE ANTONETTI (Jul 17, 2012)

I feel the pain just reading the post but needed to know just in case.
Hope you find a way to cope.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Have your wife rub it until you feel better, or at least smile a little. :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Father Time.


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

I tore my groin skiing 2 years back, hurt like a mad bastid. I definitely feel your pain. Ibuprofen by the handful, frozen peas on the "area" and a lot of laying on the couch worked for me. Also used some compression gear wrapped around the upper thigh. After a few days, added in some light stretching every couple hours to keep blood flowing to heal. I think I was back skiing within a couple weeks, and didn't miss much in the way of work. I was aggressive with it, and I hurt for quite some time, but I just powered through it. It was a pretty low grade tear. Young and dumb mostly :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

sorry you sprained your vagina..:sailor:


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

Shane, did you eat the peas


----------



## shanewreckd (Oct 2, 2014)

jb4211 said:


> Shane, did you eat the peas


Actually, I still have that same bag. I just keep reusing it as an ice pack and I'll probably never eat them. Probably a little funky after that:blink:


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

I have no affiliation with this company, just came across it on the web...
Might be worth a try.

http://www.pulled-muscle.com/treat/...ealing a pulled groin&ag=groin+pulled+healing


----------



## jb4211 (Jul 13, 2010)

shanewreckd said:


> Actually, I still have that same bag. I just keep reusing it as an ice pack and I'll probably never eat them. Probably a little funky after that:blink:


You have me laughing out loud on that one


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> sorry you sprained your vagina..:sailor:


Are we allowed to say vagina :laughing:

I've pulled my penis on occasion, wonder if that stuff will work on that :lol:


----------

